# Wanting to go to the Chargrin tommorrow



## Hookandrun (Jan 3, 2011)

If someone could tell me I would appreciate it . Have to go to Cleveland clinic first thing but could head over that way if it's fishable afterwards.Thanks for any info.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

You will need to go pretty far upriver. The lower end is all iced up.


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm looking at the river in gates mills right now and it's pretty iced up here too. You might have to break some thin ice but I would still go.


----------



## Hookandrun (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks guys,,sure miss fishing for steelies,,maybe after another rain it will open up ?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Hookandrun said:


> thanks guys,,sure miss fishing for steelies,,maybe after another rain it will open up ?


Lower was wide open yesterday around Daniel.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Had lots of shelf ice tho


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I have been to the rivers the last three days and talked to quite a few. I think there is a wide definition of "wide open".


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Will todays rains muddy up the rivers n knock out some shelf ice but still be fishable? #greenwater


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Yeah I'm curious if it will be fishable in the morning. Either way I'll make my way out if it's dry


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Runfish said:


> Yeah I'm curious if it will be fishable in the morning. Either way I'll make my way out if it's dry


Lol the fish are wet they wont care! Lol seriously though ill be out in th morn myself. Will post soon as I can.


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Nothing for me this morning but a handful of suckers. Looked very promising when I got to the river. How'd everyone else do?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Runfish said:


> Nothing for me this morning but a handful of suckers. Looked very promising when I got to the river. How'd everyone else do?


What part of the river did you hit?


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

South of Daniels park then Gilson park off lost nation.


----------



## grant778 (Nov 22, 2014)

I fished North Chagrin for about 4 hours yesterday afternoon. It was high and heavily stained, maybe 6-8 inches or so of visibility. The river has risen even more so conditions are probably worse so I don't think I will go out today, especially with the precipitation were supposed to get. Swung a fly for a bit, but spent most of the day nymphing with a size 8 stonefly and a chartreuse size 8 wiggle stone. I didn't have any luck, but I did see one guy catch a fish, I think it was a steelhead, but if it was it didn't give much of a fight, he pretty much reeled it right in, so it might of been a sucker, couldn't really get a good look at it. Didn't see anyone else catch anything but ice. Everyone I saw today was fly fishing though, so maybe people did better on bait.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

grant778 said:


> I fished North Chagrin for about 4 hours yesterday afternoon. It was high and heavily stained, maybe 6-8 inches or so of visibility. The river has risen even more so conditions are probably worse so I don't think I will go out today, especially with the precipitation were supposed to get. Swung a fly for a bit, but spent most of the day nymphing with a size 8 stonefly and a chartreuse size 8 wiggle stone. I didn't have any luck, but I did see one guy catch a fish, I think it was a steelhead, but if it was it didn't give much of a fight, he pretty much reeled it right in, so it might of been a sucker, couldn't really get a good look at it. Didn't see anyone else catch anything but ice. Everyone I saw today was fly fishing though, so maybe people did better on bait.


I am a bait guy and got nothing. But I was fishing a part I normally don't as my normal spots still had too much ice.


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

I haven't checked out the river in a few days. Think it will be fishable tomorrow? Flow has already dropped to 425.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I think it will but you will battle a ton of slush.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Slush will be extra bad with snow falling


----------

